# My Situation Updated: Prescribed Propranolol



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

HI,

As you folks know I was rather anxious and persistent in trying to find a solution or a start in assisting my anxiety. My situation involves a mild case of social anxiety, and just being more anxious than usual which has lead me to feel embarrassed easily, shy, and blush quickly & sweat. *My biggest fear is when I sweat due to anxiety*, and the physical symptoms that arises from the embarrassment. My body heats up naturally, I feel adrenaline, and non stop sweat. I suspect this comes from the anxiety.

People have suggested everything and I'm grateful people are here to help each other.

So I went in for a blood test just to see where I am standing overall, and talked to my PCP. He was easy to talk to and prescribed me 20mg, about 50 tablets of Propranolol. He told me to give it a try and see how it goes, and to check back.

I have a meeting next week, small stuff, but hope to try the dosages at home and at work just to see the effects. It's not a presentation, but something that might require me to be more active, and put me on the spot.

Thanks.


----------



## arth67 (Aug 6, 2009)

just follow the docs advice, pity he didnt also give you some valium, the 2 work well together


----------



## maggie2009 (Sep 28, 2009)

Good luck. I hope the medication works for you. I have the same issue (with my body heating up) but in my case rather than causing sweating it causes bright red blotches on my chest/neck.

I have a prescription for 40mg propranolol that I take on as as needed basis. On its own it helped a bit, but I find that it is much more effective (for me) when I take it with clonidine. I have heard from others that propranolol on its own seems to help a lot of people so I hope that is the case for you as well.


----------



## db0255 (Jul 20, 2009)

Positive said:


> HI,
> 
> As you folks know I was rather anxious and persistent in trying to find a solution or a start in assisting my anxiety. My situation involves a mild case of social anxiety, and just being more anxious than usual which has lead me to feel embarrassed easily, shy, and blush quickly & sweat. *My biggest fear is when I sweat due to anxiety*, and the physical symptoms that arises from the embarrassment. My body heats up naturally, I feel adrenaline, and non stop sweat. I suspect this comes from the anxiety.
> 
> ...


Looks like you're all set. Propranolol does quite a job on tremors and nervousness, but I'm not sure about the sweating. But if it does, that's awesome for you!


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks. I'm gonna try 1 b4 I sleep, 20MG just to see, although I'm already calm at home.

Maybe I can finally sleep through the night.

I popped in about 2 x 20 MG, so total of 40MG w/ a 20 minute interval.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

DAY 1:

After breakfast, I took 2 x 20 MG to see the effects on me. I didn't really feel much. I drove and felt fine. The thing is, I had to walk to work. I assume I had to work even harder as I had to breathe more for oxygen. It seems to have caused a lil cold sweat breakout feeling. Kinda like the sweat effect Tylenol has on you when you have a fever but not severe.

I gave myself a chance, went to the BR to cool down and settled in. I threw another 20MG in. So I had about 60MG in myself in the 1-2 hours. After a while, I drank more water and settled down. The a/c in the office help cool me ( by golly am I sensitive to heat). But anyhow, I seemed to be more relaxed, and carried some confidence. I could talk a bit more w/ confidence and didn't feel my heart explode. Maybe cuz the boss I subconsciously feel inferior to was out today, along w/ another annoying co-worker. LOL

During lunch, I had to walk in the heat and walked briskly like I normally do. It triggered sweating, but it wasn't as severe as before, where I sweated non stop. I cooled down rather fast. 

Near the end of the day, I didn't take anymore.

Tomorrow, I will try 60mg off the bat when I settle in at work to see how it affects me. 
I think about 60mg would fit me. I don't feel too sedated, but I notice I don't dwell on things as much as before, but this is too early to tell. I also notice a quick on the spot didn't feel like an instant blood rush.

I plan to use this when I need to, so I need to find the right dosage.


----------



## db0255 (Jul 20, 2009)

Positive said:


> DAY 1:
> 
> After breakfast, I took 2 x 20 MG to see the effects on me. I didn't really feel much. I drove and felt fine. The thing is, I had to walk to work. I assume I had to work even harder as I had to breathe more for oxygen. It seems to have caused a lil cold sweat breakout feeling. Kinda like the sweat effect Tylenol has on you when you have a fever but not severe.
> 
> ...


Yeah I figured you would get that cold sweat feeling. I think it has something to do with the antagonist properties, where usually your body would be reacting and producing you don't, but then you still sweat or something, IDK.

You should also take the propranolol with food. I'm not sure why, but that has always been what has been told to me.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

db0255 said:


> Yeah I figured you would get that cold sweat feeling. I think it has something to do with the antagonist properties, where usually your body would be reacting and producing you don't, but then you still sweat or something, IDK.
> 
> You should also take the propranolol with food. I'm not sure why, but that has always been what has been told to me.


Ya thing is I dunno if the sweat was from all the sugar, or the walk.

After I settle in, I'll try pop them in and see.

My body is weird. It's like I'll metabolize and sweat and after the sweat I'm pretty relaxed, baring any embarrassing triggers or social thresholds.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

*2nd Day:
*
I popped 20MG in the morning after settling down at work. There was an unexpected B-day surprise. I felt a bit anxious because the last time something like this happened, my blood pressure shot up and my anxiety and sweat took over. Even amongst 6-9 people around the cubicle, I had experienced the anxiety.

But the moment I realized this was to occur, I popped another 20MG in. So I had 40MG that morning.

When we hovered around the cubicle, I felt a bit uneasy and was expecting myself to sweat and was anticipating my physical reactions. I didn't sweat heavy, but I felt myself build up some anxiety and adrenaline, especially when jokes were exchanged to prompt laughter. I tried to breathe, and before I knew it, it was over. I managed to just convo and continued to convo. I don't think that's the problem, just the sweating part.

I'm wondering if increasing my dosage 60-80mg would do anything.

I do notice the drug helping me out.

Side Effects:

I do experience some drowsiness, and the effects of this drug lasts for a big part of the day. So I'm wondering if the dosage matters or not. It seems like it doesn't matter and increased dosage just causes the effect to last longer on me.

Last night I had a vivid dream. Not sure if it was because I watched a horror film or if it was because of the drug.

Tomorrow, I will try be off the drug. Unless I need it. Goodness. The feeling of having to take medication after 20+ years of being excessively shy has caused some awkwardness in myself. I can now understand my folks having to be on medication.

Any ideas?

Thanks. I hope I have helped.


----------



## maggie2009 (Sep 28, 2009)

I`m not a medical doctor, but I personally would not increase the dosage right now to 60 - 80 mg. If you take 20, 40, 60 etc., the half life of the drug is the same. The higher the dosage = higher possible side effects. As well, over time these drugs sometimes start to lose some effectiveness and then you are required to up the dosage to get the same effect (a number of people on blushing forums report this issue with betablockers). 

The higher the dosage will mean a higher impact on your blood pressure as well which you should monitor if you are taking a dose higher than prescribed by your doctor.

Good luck! I hope this continues to help you.

Edit: it is possible that you do need a higher dose to get the full effect of the medication, but just be careful to monitor your blood pressure if you haven`t discussed increasing the dose with your doctor. Best to talk to your doctor first.


----------



## La_Resistance (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't really see the point of taking propranolol for 60 or 80mg, if you're using it for anxiety. Propranolol in large doses are prescribed to people with high blood pressure, and for migraines. At low dosage, it helps with some physical symptoms of anxiety. 

It basically slows down your heart beat, so you may feel a little more relaxed. If an anxious situations arises, your heart will not beat at a 100 miles an hour as it usually does, it will keep beating at a normal rate. Just by eliminating the heart racing symptom of anxiety, I think it helps a little with other symptoms, specially stuttering. 

It doesn't completely erase the sweating for me. I can still get anxious, and sweat. But my heart wont race.

20mg is very effective. But the best is when you combine it with Xanax. It's a nice combo to counter anxiety.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

maggie2009 said:


> I`m not a medical doctor, but I personally would not increase the dosage right now to 60 - 80 mg. If you take 20, 40, 60 etc., the half life of the drug is the same. The higher the dosage = higher possible side effects. As well, over time these drugs sometimes start to lose some effectiveness and then you are required to up the dosage to get the same effect (a number of people on blushing forums report this issue with betablockers).
> 
> The higher the dosage will mean a higher impact on your blood pressure as well which you should monitor if you are taking a dose higher than prescribed by your doctor.
> 
> ...


I am gonna talk to my doctor when I check back in 2 weeks w/ him. I had my blood taken just to see my internals and standing.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

La_Resistance said:


> I don't really see the point of taking propranolol for 60 or 80mg, if you're using it for anxiety. Propranolol in large doses are prescribed to people with high blood pressure, and for migraines. At low dosage, it helps with some physical symptoms of anxiety.
> 
> It basically slows down your heart beat, so you may feel a little more relaxed. If an anxious situations arises, your heart will not beat at a 100 miles an hour as it usually does, it will keep beating at a normal rate. Just by eliminating the heart racing symptom of anxiety, I think it helps a little with other symptoms, specially stuttering.
> 
> ...


Thanks.

My issue still is the sweating that comes from he anxiety. In effect my physical symptoms are probably the same as everyone else. The adrenaline, fear flight/fight, blood pressure, heart racing. All this will create shaking, sweat etc.

I know I could still sweat in a hot room or something. But I hope to find something that attacks the sweat.

Thanks.


----------



## maggie2009 (Sep 28, 2009)

I would also suggest possibly talking to your doctor about clonidine as well when you next meet with him. Part of my problem sounds similar to yours - I believe it results somehow from the inability of the body to regulate heat. In my case it results in red blotches in the skin (as a cool down mechanism) and in your case it results in the sweating.

Clonidine may or may not work for you but it doesn't hurt to try. It is effectively prescribed to some women in menopause to help with hot flashes (which I believe is likely similar to our heat regulation issues). It is another blood pressure medication. For me the clonidine and propranolol together are a much more effective combination than either on its own (everyone is different though, but it doesn't hurt to try). I just use it on as needed basis since I find it to be more effective than taking it everyday (which I tried for a short time).

After doing research a while ago, I specifically requested clonidine from my doctor. He said he didn't know if it would work but it was a fairly harmless medication so had no trouble prescribing it. Fortunately it helps.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

maggie2009 said:


> I would also suggest possibly talking to your doctor about clonidine as well when you next meet with him. Part of my problem sounds similar to yours - I believe it results somehow from the inability of the body to regulate heat. In my case it results in red blotches in the skin (as a cool down mechanism) and in your case it results in the sweating.
> 
> Clonidine may or may not work for you but it doesn't hurt to try. It is effectively prescribed to some women in menopause to help with hot flashes (which I believe is likely similar to our heat regulation issues). It is another blood pressure medication. For me the clonidine and propranolol together are a much more effective combination than either on its own (everyone is different though, but it doesn't hurt to try). I just use it on as needed basis since I find it to be more effective than taking it everyday (which I tried for a short time).
> 
> After doing research a while ago, I specifically requested clonidine from my doctor. He said he didn't know if it would work but it was a fairly harmless medication so had no trouble prescribing it. Fortunately it helps.


Thanks ya. We are all normal, but given the social world, we are just a bit diff't. I dont think I mentioned the sweating w/ my doctor since I was more leaning at just getting the propranolol.

Thanks for your suggestion.

Yes, sweating is just another effect/symptom of the anxiety - I believe.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

I had a slight run in w/ the sweat. I didn't take the propanolol but had to pop one in when things started to hit me.


How can I control the sweating? 
Maggie, I'll bring up that idea w/ my doctor this weekend.

Any other ideas?


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

I would say its a pretty safe theory to say your sweating is just a physical manifestation of your psychological anxiety. Speaking from experience, I can say its pretty impossible to truly have some perspective on how bad your own anxiety is until you find a med which helps the (chemical) psychological causes. 

My unproffessional advice to you if you are trying to really get to the root of your panic attacks (which I'm assuming is what these sweating fits probably are accompanying) is to try a pure SSRI like lexapro or paxil or alternately a benzo. 

Beta-blockers are probably a lot more successful for people with more mild anxiety or perhaps for people who have a natural tendency to sweat or have a rapid heartbeat which then leads to panicky symptoms, not the reverse. Sort of like what I read somewhere that asthma is correlated with panic disorder due to the physical symptom of short-ness of breath sometimes leading to the psychological symptom of panic because they are so closely related.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

KurtG85 said:


> I would say its a pretty safe theory to say your sweating is just a physical manifestation of your psychological anxiety. Speaking from experience, I can say its pretty impossible to truly have some perspective on how bad your own anxiety is until you find a med which helps the (chemical) psychological causes.
> 
> My unproffessional advice to you if you are trying to really get to the root of your panic attacks (which I'm assuming is what these sweating fits probably are accompanying) is to try a pure SSRI like lexapro or paxil or alternately a benzo.
> 
> Beta-blockers are probably a lot more successful for people with more mild anxiety or perhaps for people who have a natural tendency to sweat or have a rapid heartbeat which then leads to panicky symptoms, not the reverse. Sort of like what I read somewhere that asthma is correlated with panic disorder due to the physical symptom of short-ness of breath sometimes leading to the psychological symptom of panic because they are so closely related.


Thanks. I don't think I have that much of a severe condition, but whose I'm to say. I mean I can hang w/ friends and stuff, but the sweat wards off strangers, and new people - especially at work.

I am just so weary about a benzo or drug of those nature. I am trying to fight it, but I'm wondering if I can try some other alternative to propanolol.

I do feel my heart beat, and my find feels flutter and I sweat.


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

Positive said:


> Thanks. I don't think I have that much of a severe condition, but whose I'm to say. I mean I can hang w/ friends and stuff, but the sweat wards off strangers, and new people - especially at work.
> 
> I am just so weary about a benzo or drug of those nature. I am trying to fight it, but I'm wondering if I can try some other alternative to propanolol.
> 
> I do feel my heart beat, and my find feels flutter and I sweat.


Your what feels flutter?

Just sounds like anxiety without depression to me. So in the sense that you don't have accompanying depression like a lot of people with anxiety that is a good thing and not as severe a condition.

I'd recommend a low dose of lexapro, but in the end its a total crap shoot as to what will work for you as well as what crappy side effects you will or wont get.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am guessing "mind".


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

KurtG85 said:


> Your what feels flutter?
> 
> Just sounds like anxiety without depression to me. So in the sense that you don't have accompanying depression like a lot of people with anxiety that is a good thing and not as severe a condition.
> 
> I'd recommend a low dose of lexapro, but in the end its a total crap shoot as to what will work for you as well as what crappy side effects you will or wont get.


I do feel down sometimes, and more pessimistic, but I try not to make an excuse to take drugs. It's tough though. I think a certain way and I believe it's just how I was born.

Yeah I do have a general anxiety thing. I'm just worried about the physical symptoms, especially the blushing and sweating. My heart races in those situation. Since working, the whole SA thing has accelerated even more.


----------



## maggie2009 (Sep 28, 2009)

Positive said:


> I had a slight run in w/ the sweat. I didn't take the propanolol but had to pop one in when things started to hit me.
> 
> How can I control the sweating?
> Maggie, I'll bring up that idea w/ my doctor this weekend.
> ...


I'm not sure where you sweat, but there are prescription strength anti-perspirants that you can get your doctor to prescribe for you. There is one called Drysol. I've never used it, but according to this link it looks like you can apply it to undearms, hands, feet and scalp:

http://www.drugs.com/mtm/drysol-topical.html

You can also find a lot of information if you do a google search on people that have used Botox to effectively reduce their sweating. You would have to have repeated injections as it wears off after a few months and it wouldn't be cheap, but it is something that works well for some people.

http://www.botoxfacts.ca/sweating.html


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Today I had a break down. I am not sure why.

I woke up on a Monday morning, at about 530AM in sweat. Yeah it was one of those anxious things. I went to work and though the weather was muggy, I could not calm myself down, nor stop the sweat. I took about 40 MGs of propranolol and felt I was about to calm down, but didn't. Instead I felt sticky and a cold sweat thing going on.

I wasn't sure why this occurred.

I don't think anything triggered it, maybe just anxiety at work.

At lunch I walked in the sun. BAD MISTAKE !

I started to drench like I was playing basketball. WTF !

This is embarrassing and a ruin to my life. I sweat around my head, and body. It seems as if my body is burning or heating up. I didn't drink caffeinated drinks either.

Thanks. Please help this poor guy.


----------



## Dolphinsaresmiling (Oct 6, 2009)

*Propanalol*

I'm using propanalol... in the bottle it says 'take 1-3 tables 1-3 times a day'.
But If I take 1 full tablet, it feels like my heart is going to stop!!! Now, I feel like I am addicted to them.. I'm having 1/4 tablet in the morning, then another 1/4 later.. so maybe in all I have 1 tablet a day or even less but I wouldn't want to use it at all... doctors are amazed that how that little amount can even help me! Haha! But it does... otherwise my heart would go really fast..


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

Positive said:


> Today I had a break down. I am not sure why.
> 
> I woke up on a Monday morning, at about 530AM in sweat. Yeah it was one of those anxious things. I went to work and though the weather was muggy, I could not calm myself down, nor stop the sweat. I took about 40 MGs of propranolol and felt I was about to calm down, but didn't. Instead I felt sticky and a cold sweat thing going on.
> 
> ...


Try an SSRI. Once you do I am fairly confident you will understand why propanolol isn't getting to the root cause.

Strangely, adderall helps me tremendously with my panic/sweating. I don't feel so impulsive with what I say and do and so I don't worry so much about embarrassing myself. This is just my personal and unique reaction to it. Adderall is not a good treatment for panic disorder.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

KurtG85 said:


> Try an SSRI. Once you do I am fairly confident you will understand why propanolol isn't getting to the root cause.
> 
> Strangely, adderall helps me tremendously with my panic/sweating. I don't feel so impulsive with what I say and do and so I don't worry so much about embarrassing myself. This is just my personal and unique reaction to it. Adderall is not a good treatment for panic disorder.


I had another panic, flash heat thing today. =(

It was so embarrassing. :|

It seems like I am just so prone to the heat, and it triggers into a water fall.

I'm okay w/ the panic, and mental part, but the physical symptom kills me. It seems like propanalol isn't working. =( I took 40mg today and I dunno if my body reaction is fighting the drug. I was starting to feel my body temp rise a bit. Though I am not sure if it was the reaction due to the drug. I do know that even small steps on stairs will cause my heart to work even harder, thus prompting me to sweat quicker.

And while my heart races, I begin to have a flight/fear worry thing cross my mind and I crumble. I had to talk to my coworker w/ a racing heart and my sweat started to pour....

Goodness... I think I need something else, but I don't wanna be sedated, just something for on/off. Or do I have a general sweating problem?


----------



## Dolphinsaresmiling (Oct 6, 2009)

Positive said:


> I had another panic, flash heat thing today. =(
> 
> It was so embarrassing. :|
> 
> ...


Hot flashes can be really annoying. I often get them on my face, and sometimes on my body as well. I hate all the physical symptoms, without them it would be much easier.

Do you exercise lots? Exercise usually helps, and when you feel the hot heat and heart racing when you exercise, it kinda normalize it. Like if you're jogging and get hot you can think 'this is normal'.. then when you get the hot flashes and heart racing when not exercising you can repeat the same to yourself 'this is normal' and it might ease with time if you just keep your mind positive about it. Repetetive talking to yourself can help, and if you really believe in it. It's nothing to be worried about, the heart racing and hot flashes, but it can be quite hard for making our anxious minds to understand it. I believe that saying good things to yourself help in time.

Propanalol doesn't really work for anxiety, only a few physical symptoms such as hands shaking and heart beating. I still feel nervous even when take it, but with a really fast heart bumping I would feel a lot worse. You might get a little help for sweating from exercising as well. The sweat is normal since the racing heart, and it comes from stress and excess strain etc. Some medications make you sweat as well.

I hope you'll be better!!:yes


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Dolphinsaresmiling said:


> Hot flashes can be really annoying. I often get them on my face, and sometimes on my body as well. I hate all the physical symptoms, without them it would be much easier.
> 
> Do you exercise lots? Exercise usually helps, and when you feel the hot heat and heart racing when you exercise, it kinda normalize it. Like if you're jogging and get hot you can think 'this is normal'.. then when you get the hot flashes and heart racing when not exercising you can repeat the same to yourself 'this is normal' and it might ease with time if you just keep your mind positive about it. Repetetive talking to yourself can help, and if you really believe in it. It's nothing to be worried about, the heart racing and hot flashes, but it can be quite hard for making our anxious minds to understand it. I believe that saying good things to yourself help in time.
> 
> ...


Hi

Yeah. I do exercise regularly. And I will try bring my weight down.

As far as my diet, I am trying to cut coffee and alcohol.

I agree w/ the self cognitive, self talking part. I've done that quite a lot and as you said, it's really difficult to train the subconsciousness. It's as if I have 2 diff't brain. 1, the anxious side gets ahead of itself. Another, the one that I 'supposedly' controls. lol

I'm pretty sure this stems from my anxiety, and it's accelerates down hill in embarrassing situations.

I'll talk to my doctor this weekend as I'm in for a blood test result. Hopefully it can say something or whatever.

Sigh...

Thanks for those that have chimed in.


----------



## dan14 (Sep 3, 2009)

*ummmm*

yeah ive been reading alot about inderal over the last few weeks and also nardil, and both seem to have good results with the physical side sa.
Ive been on 80% of the medication that is listed on this site and havnt had much luck, i find valium works best for me but that is only a short term solution, xanax was **** did nothing for me but space me out.
so i seen my Psychiatrist today and he wouldnt give me Nardil, he said he has had 2 patience have a stroke due to that medication due to its interaction with foods that they ate but he had no problem with giving me Inderal and said he also uses it when he has to give a speech.
he has told me to take 20mg x2 a day so im just about to have one now.
I will keep a log of how it goes:roll


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

dan14 said:


> yeah ive been reading alot about inderal over the last few weeks and also nardil, and both seem to have good results with the physical side sa.
> Ive been on 80% of the medication that is listed on this site and havnt had much luck, i find valium works best for me but that is only a short term solution, xanax was **** did nothing for me but space me out.
> so i seen my Psychiatrist today and he wouldnt give me Nardil, he said he has had 2 patience have a stroke due to that medication due to its interaction with foods that they ate but he had no problem with giving me Inderal and said he also uses it when he has to give a speech.
> he has told me to take 20mg x2 a day so im just about to have one now.
> I will keep a log of how it goes:roll


it didn't help me at all. -.-


----------



## dan14 (Sep 3, 2009)

*ummmmmm*

yeah medication has diff outcomes for diff people, but you may as well give it ago, just to try and get rid of the shakes, sweats, racing heart and a few others, but ill keep you updated and it is all good info for someone else to look at before they try a drug like this..


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

dan14 said:


> yeah medication has diff outcomes for diff people, but you may as well give it ago, just to try and get rid of the shakes, sweats, racing heart and a few others, but ill keep you updated and it is all good info for someone else to look at before they try a drug like this..


Should I try 60MG in 1 hour? I dunno.

I don't think it will work on me. I hope people can suggest something for on off situations.


----------



## dan14 (Sep 3, 2009)

*yeah*

valium was always very helpfull for me, used only when neended, but its only a short term solution..


----------



## Dolphinsaresmiling (Oct 6, 2009)

The physical symptoms are soooo badddd! They're driving me crazy.. without them the anxiety would be nearly fine but I guess then it wouldn't be really anxiety.. 

I get anxious from whatever things.. but usually it is just worse when have to deal with people, and I can't deal with people.. it is pain! It feels like I have a role in some play.. - that it isn't how you normally would act(even when it is; I mean talking to people etc.)- and that I can't play my role well.. I feel ashamed of some things, I don't know what... But I'm afraid of people's eyes(maybe I should talk with my eyes closed? haha).. that they can see my problems(even though I don't have really any problems atm) and deep inside me :roll I don't know if you guys feel like this??? :um... When I try to be braver.. I really try hard to do things even how hard.. force myself to do things.. in a hope that it will ease down in time.. but I think it is mainly lack of friends that is bringing me down.. no one to really say nice things about me or no one to really tell important/mind-troubling things.. I have my family, but it is not the same.. :no Then try to open up more but these physical symptoms are so bad that it makes me 'shy' again...



Anyways.. hope you all feel better soon


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Dolphinsaresmiling said:


> The physical symptoms are soooo badddd! They're driving me crazy.. without them the anxiety would be nearly fine but I guess then it wouldn't be really anxiety..
> 
> I get anxious from whatever things.. but usually it is just worse when have to deal with people, and I can't deal with people.. it is pain! It feels like I have a role in some play.. - that it isn't how you normally would act(even when it is; I mean talking to people etc.)- and that I can't play my role well.. I feel ashamed of some things, I don't know what... But I'm afraid of people's eyes(maybe I should talk with my eyes closed? haha).. that they can see my problems(even though I don't have really any problems atm) and deep inside me :roll I don't know if you guys feel like this??? :um... When I try to be braver.. I really try hard to do things even how hard.. force myself to do things.. in a hope that it will ease down in time.. but I think it is mainly lack of friends that is bringing me down.. no one to really say nice things about me or no one to really tell important/mind-troubling things.. I have my family, but it is not the same.. :no Then try to open up more but these physical symptoms are so bad that it makes me 'shy' again...
> 
> Anyways.. hope you all feel better soon


I think I'm going to call it quits w/ Propanolol. It's not working for me, and just messes w/ my heart. But this saturday, Im gonna try see what I can see.


----------



## dan14 (Sep 3, 2009)

*back again*

well what can i say inderal is working for me, ive had sa since i can rember and tried heaps of diff meds and this one is the best iv had so far.
****s all over benzos, i suffer big time from the physicall side of sa, shakes butterflys in my stomic 24/7 even when i think of an uncompfortable situation i get a rush of nerviousnes, but now it doesnt happen at all. had a few side affects for 2 days wich isnt very long, i felt a bit sad and had a lump in my throat when i seen something sad on tv.
had some scary dreams, insomnia, a little sick, but today no side affects.
im only taking 20mg x 2 a day, i cut a 40mg pill in half and that is what the doc recomended, I only had 20 mg yesterday and didnt have any physical symptoms at all.
it doesnt give you a lift, like make you feel mentally better but im finding im not dwelling over situations or thoughts as i was befor taking this drug,
so i give it a 8 out of 10 if anyone wants to nkow anything else leave a message. HAPPY DAYS......


----------



## Dolphinsaresmiling (Oct 6, 2009)

dan14 said:


> well what can i say inderal is working for me, ive had sa since i can rember and tried heaps of diff meds and this one is the best iv had so far.
> ****s all over benzos, i suffer big time from the physicall side of sa, shakes butterflys in my stomic 24/7 even when i think of an uncompfortable situation i get a rush of nerviousnes, but now it doesnt happen at all. had a few side affects for 2 days wich isnt very long, i felt a bit sad and had a lump in my throat when i seen something sad on tv.
> had some scary dreams, insomnia, a little sick, but today no side affects.
> im only taking 20mg x 2 a day, i cut a 40mg pill in half and that is what the doc recomended, I only had 20 mg yesterday and didnt have any physical symptoms at all.
> ...


What is inderal? That's great you're better


----------



## maggie2009 (Sep 28, 2009)

Dolphinsaresmiling said:


> What is inderal? That's great you're better


Inderal is a brand name for the generic propranolol.


----------



## Dolphinsaresmiling (Oct 6, 2009)

maggie2009 said:


> Inderal is a brand name for the generic propranolol.


Ah, okay.. thanks  I'm using propranolol & not much help for me.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

I was given Lrazapam, .5 MG

It's a benzo. What do you folks think?

I haven't tried it yet. Currently on vacation.


----------



## maggie2009 (Sep 28, 2009)

Dolphinsaresmiling said:


> Ah, okay.. thanks  I'm using propranolol & not much help for me.


Hopefully you find something that works for you. All medication work differently for different people.



Positive said:


> I was given Lrazapam, .5 MG
> 
> It's a benzo. What do you folks think?
> 
> I haven't tried it yet. Currently on vacation.


I would give it a try and see how it works. That is the same drug that I was prescribed for my wedding (I was given Ativan - lorazepam is the generic). It is in the same class of medications as the Valium that dan14 wrote about. I tried the Ativan for the first time this weekend at a party and strangely it had no effect on me. I kept waiting to feel calm, tired or detached or something, but nothing happened. I think it is the dose since I only took .5 as I had never tried it before. The doctor told me the day of my wedding I can take 1 or 2 every 6 hours as needed. Many others have success with this medication. I am only going to be taking it for anxiety on my wedding day and not on an ongoing basis, but will try it one more time (this time 2 tablets) prior to the wedding.

Good luck!


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Congrats on the wedding.

Thanks for encouragements =).

I too had .5mg. I guess i have 'anxiety' just waiting to feel the effects of the medication. lol

I plan to just use it in unbearable events or something.

My doctor did want me to see a psychiatrist, however I dunno how I am gonna get away w/ the billing.


----------



## Dolphinsaresmiling (Oct 6, 2009)

Positive said:


> I was given Lrazapam, .5 MG
> 
> It's a benzo. What do you folks think?
> 
> I haven't tried it yet. Currently on vacation.


Well, betablockers fix physical symptoms, sometimes better sometimes worse though. They don't make anxiety better as far as I know?


----------



## maggie2009 (Sep 28, 2009)

Positive said:


> Congrats on the wedding.
> 
> Thanks for encouragements =).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the congrats. Hopefully it does work for you. I would suggest you do try it when you have anxiety. If you just try it at home it will likely put you to sleep. I`ve never been referred to a psychiatrist, but fortunately if I was it would be covered under our provincial health plan in Canada. Hopefully this medication helps you (although it can be addictive if taken too often so only take it when absolutely necessary).

How many did your doctor prescribe you?



Dolphinsaresmiling said:


> Well, betablockers fix physical symptoms, sometimes better sometimes worse though. They don't make anxiety better as far as I know?


Actually propranolol is a betablocker. Lorazepam that he was just prescribed is a benzodiazepine which is prescribed for specifically for anxiety (although some doctors - mine included - are reluctant to prescribe them since they can be addictive).


----------



## dan14 (Sep 3, 2009)

has anyony else had sleeping problems on inderal, since ive been taking it, i feel nackerd when i go to bed mentally and phycycally, but just cat nap all night and have f/cked up scary dreams every night.
but in saying that it is still helping me heaps during the day, anyone else had this side affect:clap


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

dan14 said:


> has anyony else had sleeping problems on inderal, since ive been taking it, i feel nackerd when i go to bed mentally and phycycally, but just cat nap all night and have f/cked up scary dreams every night.
> but in saying that it is still helping me heaps during the day, anyone else had this side affect:clap


I think beta blockers like Inderal can lower melatonin levels and therefor cause sleep problems in some patients.


----------



## Dolphinsaresmiling (Oct 6, 2009)

maggie2009 said:


> Actually propranolol is a betablocker. Lorazepam that he was just prescribed is a benzodiazepine which is prescribed for specifically for anxiety (although some doctors - mine included - are reluctant to prescribe them since they can be addictive).


Yes, I know about propranalol.. I just thought the Lorazepam was also that since the topic of the thread.. But thanks for correcting me


----------



## Dolphinsaresmiling (Oct 6, 2009)

maggie2009 said:


> Hopefully you find something that works for you. All medication work differently for different people.


Thanks Maggie.. but I'm mostly going to try it naturally...  No more drugs for me..


----------



## maggie2009 (Sep 28, 2009)

dan14 said:


> has anyony else had sleeping problems on inderal, since ive been taking it, i feel nackerd when i go to bed mentally and phycycally, but just cat nap all night and have f/cked up scary dreams every night.
> but in saying that it is still helping me heaps during the day, anyone else had this side affect:clap


Inderal/propranolol is one of the betablockers that can cause nightmares more than some others. The apparent reason for this is that that particular betablocker enters the brain/crosses the blood/brain barrier more than others. If it is a big problem for you, you can talk to your doctor about it. There are other betablockers that are less likely to cause that side effect.



Dolphinsaresmiling said:


> Thanks Maggie.. but I'm mostly going to try it naturally...  No more drugs for me..


That's great! That's the best way to do it way if you can.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Maggie,

I have a social event tonight and have to drive. Do you know if .5 MG will prevent me from driving? Propanololo had made me really tire and crashy feeling towards the end of the day.

I haven't tried the drug yet, but hope to find a situation where I might need it. -.-

till i get back to work that is !


----------



## maggie2009 (Sep 28, 2009)

Positive said:


> Maggie,
> 
> I have a social event tonight and have to drive. Do you know if .5 MG will prevent me from driving? Propanololo had made me really tire and crashy feeling towards the end of the day.
> 
> ...


It might make it difficult to drive. I wouldn't drive using it until you're sure how it effects you. I will add one thing - I said I used the lorazepam and thought it did not have an effect as I don't remember feeling particularly calm or anything. However, now a week later, when I think about the party I was at, some of the things that happened and some of the speeches/toasts there, I remember them happening but don't remember details. I can't remember what was said in the speeches (only remember who said them) and I can't remember the wording of the toasts. This for sure is because of the drug since apparently it can cause memory lapse/amnesia - likely worse the first time(s) you take it. This only seemed to last (for me) for about 4 hours because I can remember specific things later on in the night, just not in the approximate 4 hour time period after I took it.

So if you're going to take it I wouldn't drive until you know how it effects you. Let me know how it works once you take it.

Good luck!


----------

